# Microsoft (MSFT)



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

What do you think about MSFT? P/E about 10, paying dividends....
Had pretty significant pull back YTD.... now trading just 10% above 52 weeks low


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I sold my shares a while back and in no hurry to re-enter, however, its acquisition of Skype makes the stock very, very interesting & hard to ignore when thinking about all the [mind-boggling] potential benefits; for a non-techie person, I am very excited and feel like a kid, lol. 

I wonder how Ebay feels now about having sold its stake in Skype. 

*"Microsoft's purchase of Skype for US$8.5 billion is the biggest deal in the software maker's 36-year history but also means a big payout for the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board, a stakeholder in the popular Internet telephone service."*

http://www.globalnews.ca/Microsoft+buys+Skype+billion+CPPIB+holds+stake/4757763/story.html


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

What did you think of Microsoft before their Skype purchase? It will be interesting to see how they monetize this investment, historically no one else has been able to squeeze a lot of value out of Skype, its revenue growth has been declining year over year. From todays press conference Bates and Ballmer's believe its advertising partners will help keep the products head above water, that doesn't really instill much confidence in me.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

MSFT wouldn't have made that massive investment if the company had not believed in the ability to monetize; the latter is not clear to me, so I will just wait for the dust to settle & read more, however, the possibilities of what they could achieve are very intriguing to me.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Dividend is only 2.5% and the Market seems to be (in my opinion) up in the air about msft.

I'd trade it, but I wouldn't "buy" it.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

IMHO, Microsoft is living in its sunset years. No one ever gets excited about their products - except their employees. Many companies (and consumers too) will tell you they use Microsoft products because they have to, not because they want to. Their strength really is in managing a monopoly and they were at their best in this game when Gates was running the company. When that grips starts to loosen it's bye bye monopoly and bye bye Microsoft.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I had bought CSCO/MSFT & NOK for trading purposes and after many months, still have not been able to sell for profit 2 out of the 3. I think there are far better stocks to trade with.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Not really a fan of the stock, it just hasn't been moving for so long. 

I also avoid big large cap tech companies that have a lot of money because they keep using it to buy back shares or acquire other companies. They tend to overpay which results in a stock price hit and since I'm not a buy and hold investor, I don't want to be in a position where I have to wait for the stock price to recuperate.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If MS turns this into a silk purse, it will be a first for them (and for everyone else who tried Skype). I love Skype for its no charge calling. I use it to call all my Skype friends.

I use Magicjack for real long distance and after 2 years, I finally signed up for 5 years for $60. That's $1 a month for unlimited calling.


Canaccord-Genuity said:


> The deal value indicates Microsoft paid roughly 10x Skype’s F10 EV/sales and 32x its F10 EV/EBITDA, versus the recent AT&T (T)-T-Mobile (DT) acquisition that was done at roughly 7x F10 EV/EBITDA.
> ....If Skype users call a landline or do a video call, they are charged. Since eBay (EBAY) sold its majority
> stake 18 months ago, Skype has increased monthly calling minutes by 150%, developed new revenue streams and partnerships, acquired IP that drives its peer-to-peer network, and recruited new management.
> ...
> if properly integrated into Hotmail and Windows Phone, could make it more competitive versus Google’s (GOOG) offerings. That said, Microsoft’s ability to leverage its acquisitions in the Internet space is questionable at best, and a key to Skype’s success is interoperability, which limits the risk to Google. The Internet giant did demonstrate some spending restraint in not pursuing Skype through a bidding war, though regulatory issues would have made a Google acquisition extremely difficult. More importantly, with Google Voice, Android, and Gmail, Google has less need for Skype’s technology or users. However, if Microsoft is able to successfully integrate Skype into Hotmail and Windows Phone, then promote both items to Skype users, the company may revive Hotmail’s shrinking usage base versus Gmail and make Windows Phone a slightly more meaningful competitor to Android and iPhone.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I heard MagicJack puts a lot of spam software on your computer, does it? 

I have the north america unlimited plan with Skype. I rarely have any problems with the quality of the call and i'm on Rogers Lite


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

davext said:


> I heard MagicJack puts a lot of spam software on your computer, does it?


I think this rumour got started because their license agreement says they can! But so far in 3 years of usage, I have not seen it.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Lessons for MS, Google from IBM

Hopefully MS can learn some things, in time. Maybe RIM too?


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

MSFT seems like a decent deal, only dipped below $20 for a few weeks in 2009, now about $24. Decent yield as well, TONS of cash which is always nice to see in a company.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

MSFT has been on a tear recently. 

I think they have some more room to run and would probably unload somewhere in the high 20's


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

"On a tear" isn't how I'd describe it 
Stock has dropped > $3 YTD.
Dec & Jan were certainly the recent highs.
I just don't see any possible catalyst for moving this stock.
Anything they acquire will probably depress the price further, esp RIMM.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Afterhours is a little crazy tonight on unsubstantiated rumours Steve Balmer is stepping down


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Microsoft "skype" and facebook are partnering,some are saying this is exactly what they need to do...its going to change how people interact on fb,with videos,groups and other tech,gotta be good for microsoft,facebook is huge with there demographics(16-35).

Anybody know or hear about this?is this old news?would this matter?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Getting some hype but what is the real potential? I do not want to hear from FB. They are not real friends but just older acquaintences. Any that I want to call are in my phone already.

Plus how do I stop all the service providers from accesssing it?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are good points kcowan,its still intriguing,i have young guys who work for me (21yr olds)im always asking them about tech,clothes ect just to see what they are into,there excitited about this,prob dont meen too much.

I read that facebook and microsoft want to amp up competition with google,i wonder if facebook will even be around for years to come,you just know there is another zuckerburg out there with a better idea,or a better mouse trap.


----------



## buhhy (Nov 23, 2011)

So, Microsoft has been on quite a run for the past 2 months or so, gaining about 17-18%. What are the thoughts on Windows 8, WP, tablets? Will MSFT finally get somewhere?


----------



## killuminati (Mar 14, 2011)

It keeps climbing and climbing...

http://www.markethistory.com/subscribe/best_of/content.html/17469.html

what do you think of this chart?


----------



## buhhy (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not much of a chartist, but isn't that a bullish sign?

Fundamentally, I think the run was long overdue.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad I made the jump following the acquisition of Skype [a contrarian attitude at the time].

'Chartist' I like that term.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I like msft and their products.

However, for them to avoid becoming obsolete they have to execute at the level of the cloud and mobile. Windows 8 is a very important product launch. I hope they pull it off as well as they did Windows 7.

I like what I've seen of the Nokia-MSFT Lumina mobile phone but we have to see if they can begin to generate more sales.


----------

